# Little white creatures on my glass?



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I just hit the lights on my tank and I've noticed these little white creatures going across my glass. It appears to be a pointed shape with its head right at the front. Are these harmless or should I try and get rid of these things?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Like this? If so, flatworms.


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

That's exactly what they are.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, getting rid of them won't be easy. The best med for killing them is no longer shelf-legal, and second-best is a very distant second.
They're harmless in low numbers, but they don't stay at low numbers. If you have corals, they will cover & smother them. If you don't have corals, then you can safely ignore them.


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't have corals but I've read that some Wrasses eat them. Would it be a good idea to invest in one of them?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Definitely! One wrasse which is almost guaranteed to eat them would be the Hoeven's Wrasse, or the Christmas wrasse. Another type would be the extremely common six line wrasse. Really though, almost any fairy wrasse will eventually eat common flatworms, as mine does.


----------

